# treehoppers



## Johnald Chaffinch

some pics of Treehoppers. they come in some crazy shapes...

They sometimes live mutually beneficial lives alongside ants, giving the ants treats from their backside in exchange for protection from predators. ace! :






























































*can anyone find any more pics of other bizarre looking species of treehoppers?*

[SIZE=12pt]*updated sept 17, 2007 : *[/SIZE]


----------



## exboyz04

Waw i love these little bugs, only heard of these bugs just last week, i think they cherp or something as well. The pictures are just fab, thanks for showing us all.

Michael :wink:


----------



## robo mantis

wow where do they mostly live?


----------



## Rick

> wow where do they mostly live?


I see some small green ones around here sometimes.


----------



## exboyz04

I did see a video of these little guys the other week, i found it through Goole search.

They look like they should be in a Alian film, now thats a great idea for the film directores.

wish we had them here in england.


----------



## infinity

I bet moulting is next to impossible for them :shock:


----------



## Justin

I'm stunned! What an amazing species!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

all of the ones above are treehoppers, which usually live in rainforests. the common ones we see are leafhoppers, i dont think theyre as closely related as it would seem.

i've fed a mantis a leafhopper


----------



## AFK

treehopper - crazy ornaments

leafhopper - long and thin

planthopper - vertically flattened like a flea with large flattened semi-circle wings


----------



## Kristin

Does anyone know if there are hobbyists raising these exotic types of treehoppers?


----------



## Ian

Wow...what fantastic insects!

I think I missed this thread :/

Thanks for the interesting pics as usualy Jonald.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

*i've just added more pics to the first post. *

some may be leafhoppers, cicadas or plant-hoppers, i dont know

(coincidentally, i was sat in the pub the other day and a leafhopper landed on my hand. it was in the middle of a city centre in the UK !?! )


----------



## Morpheus uk

Somebody please bring these into captivity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparky

I have a few species of these on my pepper plant. I also kept them in captivity before.

Both ways are annoying.


----------



## Sparky

what happened to all the pictures?


----------



## Ian

I really want some of these...


----------



## Peter Clausen

I very occasionally see a Buffalo Treehopper as seen at the link below:

http://davesgarden.com/guides/bf/showimage/2138

Last week a saw a leafhopper species in my backyard that I've never seen before, here in Oregon. It was sort of a pearlescent white color with some spots. Very beautiful through the macro lens!

Peter Clausen


----------

